# Weight on Creative Materials NYU, Columbia



## Allen Ho (Dec 3, 2007)

Darn, I wish I found this forum sooner. I just turned in all my applications for NYU, Columbia, UT and then UCLA and USC a few weeks ago.

I sort of rushed my NYU and Columbia applications and now I am a little worried even though its too late. I guess my question is for those who got into those schools and how they felt about their application. Were you confident with the schools you applied to?

I feel like with NYU and Columbia, I have a very strong personal statement, great letters, a very strong creative portfolio (short films), but my writing samples arent the greatest...like theyre not life changing or insanely impressive...neither is my cum. GPA (3.2 because of a minor in Biological Sciences..which I failed to mention). Should I be worried that I am not exactly stellar all around in the application? 

For those of you who got into NYU and Columbia, did you feel this way? Or did you spend a lot of time on every aspect of the application and felt it was very strong?


----------

